# blanks I made



## m4skinner (Jun 11, 2016)

a few of my newest blanks I cast.


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Very nice. Can't wait to see them turned.


----------



## Racer3770 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sweet. What kind of resin are you using?


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jun 11, 2016)

Those are really nice....


----------



## m4skinner (Jun 11, 2016)

Racer3770 said:


> Sweet. What kind of resin are you using?



I use pr silmar 41


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 11, 2016)

Those are very cool.


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 11, 2016)

Bring some to the picnic if you come. I'm sure they will sell, I'll buy some.


----------



## m4skinner (Jun 11, 2016)

bobjackson said:


> Bring some to the picnic if you come. I'm sure they will sell, I'll buy some.



We are planing on coming, I'll bring some for sure.


----------

